# Skin Boils



## scottyg354 (Jun 13, 2011)

Any hypo's ever get these. Did they go away with levothyroxine treatment? These are a really pain in the butt.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scottyg354 said:


> Any hypo's ever get these. Did they go away with levothyroxine treatment? These are a really pain in the butt.


They are exceedingly painful; indeed!! Many with thyroid disease do have this problem as thyroid hormones being hormones do affect all the other hormones in the body as well.


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have hydradenitis suppurativa which are boil-like. I finally asked my dr about them and they actually make med for them.


----------

